# how to manually set clock?



## stephens1 (Apr 4, 2001)

Through an amusing but long and complicated set of circumstances, I am spending the month in the guest suite of a retirement home without Internet access. I have my router, laptop, and S1 Tivo with CacheCard. The Tivo modem is apparently burnt, but I didn't know that before I brought it, because it always uses broadband.

I took it to a relative's house (4 hours away) and connected through his broadband and downloaded all my program data, etc. When I got back home, the clock had reset, since the motherboard's original CR2030 battery had apparently long since died. I have replaced it.

The data is on the drive, I just need to reset the clock so it knows to use it. I can't call in, so I need a way to do it over TivoWeb.

Any help?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

stephens1 said:


> Through an amusing but long and complicated set of circumstances, I am spending the month in the guest suite of a retirement home without Internet access. I have my router, laptop, and S1 Tivo with CacheCard. The Tivo modem is apparently burnt, but I didn't know that before I brought it, because it always uses broadband.
> 
> I took it to a relative's house (4 hours away) and connected through his broadband and downloaded all my program data, etc. When I got back home, the clock had reset, since the motherboard's original CR2030 battery had apparently long since died. I have replaced it.
> 
> ...


I've NEVER done this or even really thought about it but, have you considered getting an ethernet CROSSOVER cable hooking up your tivo directly to the laptop and then using the laptops modem to dial into the internet and using internet connection sharing? Kind of kludge but who knows?

Of course if anyone knows how to manually set the time that would work also.


----------



## techrat5 (Sep 17, 2003)

JWThiers said:


> have you considered getting an ethernet CROSSOVER cable hooking up your tivo directly to the laptop


You would not need a CROSSOVER cable with the router. If both the laptop and Tivo are connected to the router, just set the router so it is NOT a gateway just a router and use the Internet connection sharing on the laptop.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

techrat5 said:


> You would not need a CROSSOVER cable with the router. If both the laptop and Tivo are connected to the router, just set the router so it is NOT a gateway just a router and use the Internet connection sharing on the laptop.


With the crossover you would be eliminating 1 layer of kludge from something that is kludgey enough, but in theory it could work either way.


----------



## MINI-IZED (Dec 11, 2005)

If you have access to a Bash prompt you can use the following command:

DATE MMDDhhmm

MM=month
DD= day of month
hh=hour in 24 hour format
mm=minutes

An example of today at 2:30pm would be DATE 11221430 But you have to note that the time at the bash prompt is in GMT or Zulu, so you have to adjust for your time zone. For example I am in Mountain time zone, which is GMT-7. So in the above example to set the time for 2:30 pm mountain I would have to enter DATE 11222130 to get it correct. To see if you got it correct check the time from the Tivo on the TV screen.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Hadn't thought about bash (DOH!). Since the Bios battery was replaced that might be

date --set=2006-11-22 11:59 AM

At least according to this site.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

rdate -s time.server.gov should work as well. You will have to find a server to use.


----------

